# How to pass your drug test FAST!



## KeepJimMorrisonAli

**I wrote this article based off another, 16 page, article. The original article outlines everything from myths and facts to untested methods and what can cause false positives. I left out the majority of the article, outlining the easiest and most effective and proven ways to pass a drug test FAST.**

Weed is in a persons system NATURALLY 3-30 days depending on tolerance, metabolism, weight, potency of marijuana and the amount consumed, among other various other factors. Many things, such as Niacin, are not only supposed to work but people have claimed they DO work. This is not true, lab testing has proved Niacin does nothing so those people must have gotten clean some other way. If you look below then you'll see LAB TESTED PROVEN METHODS of getting THC out of your system much faster. 

Note: The more chronic a marijuana smoker, the faster it gets out of your system. High tolerance marijuana users have been able to get weed out of their system after a week long binge naturally.

Now on to what everyone has been waiting for. How to pass a drug test as fast as possible.... Remember that there is no "24 hour GUARANTEE" or anything like that, as it's going to be different for everyone. Some people may be able to cleanse themselves in 24 hours, others may take a week (even with these methods.) As soon as you know you have a drug test then follow the steps below to cleanse yourself before testing. For those that like to smoke every day and have a hard time quitting, you should TRY to start doing this at LEAST a week before your test.

1.) Exercise. THC is stored in your fat cells, so the faster your metabolism works, the faster THC is out of your system. Exercising can naturally increase your metabolism rate by up to 2,000% !!! Although, exercising also increases the amount of THC metabolites in the urine so don't try exercising a week before the test because that will just make it worst. If you have a week or less until test day then be lazy and eat big. This will put the body in an anabolic fat-storing stage. By this point, the "buried" THC wont escape and go into the urine.

2.) Drink lots of water. Water does not "clean" THC out of your system, because THC is not water soluble. Water only dilutes urine temporarily, so drinking several days before the test is useless. You should ideally drink 8 hefty glasses of water just prior to the test to dilute the THC levels as much as possible. 

3.) Vitamin B. Taking this will ensure that your urine is yellow, clear urine MAY arouse suspicion. This is really only for the paranoid, as urine is naturally clear even when they don't consume much fluids occasionally.

4.) Certa or Certo. Untested diuretic, I wouldn't swear by it but there are rumors of people smoking up to the DAY and consuming fruit pectin (canning substance similar to Certa) and passed the test. Someone please test this out for me.

5.) Fiber. A high fiber diet will help by redirecting fat soluble metabolites, such as THC, to the colon rather than bladder.

6.) How to give a clean sample. Make sure that you urinate a couple of times before taking your drug screen, because the first urination of the day is the "dirtiest" and is heavily filled with metabolites. Also, only urinate into the cup midway. Piss in the toilet, then stop and go in the cup, then before you're finished go back in the toilet.

7.) Bleach. Chlorinated bleach will test negative, and it's the best household additive. In an emergency, grind 1/4th teaspoon of unscented bleach crystals into a powder and pour it into your sample.

8.) Table salt. Two tablespoons of salt will actually cause you to pass your test, but it puts the density of the urine out of normal range and residue can be seen at the bottom. Use with caution.

9.) Steam room. If you have access to a steam room, USE IT!! This will cause you to flush out THC metabolites through your sweat glands, causing you to cleanse your system faster. A cheap steam room may be turning your shower as hot as it will go and closing your bathroom door.

Please feel free to add any other methods you would like, whether they are proven to work or not, the source that you got the information from, and any other notes you would like to add. If I feel like this write-up needs it then I will add it and give credit.

*Source:* http://www.ureasample.com/pass_a_drug_test_tutorial/pass_a_drug_test_1b.shtml


----------



## .Felix.

nice :]


----------



## Bob Loblaw

Not allowed


----------



## Mariposa

Please review the CD Forum Guidelines.  Drug testing questions are not permitted in here.

*No one should rely on any "surefire" method to pass a drug test.  The only way to be sure to pass a drug test is to abstain.*


----------

